# أنظمة bms والتحكم عن بعد باجهزة التبريد (موضوع مهم جدا) وموضح بالصور



## Badran Mohammed (1 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
موضوع مشوق جدا
انظمة الكنترول التي تتحكم بالمنظومات المركزية والتحكم بها عن بعد بل نستطيع التحكم عن طريق دول او عن طريق الانترنيت

ملف من شركة ال جي العملاقة في التبريد
ارجوا تقييم المشاركة
الموضوع على الرابط التالي
http://ifile.it/zmj7or1


----------



## majdy82 (1 مارس 2010)

Thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ibraimel (1 مارس 2010)

thanks you


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (1 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamed mech (1 مارس 2010)

احلى bms من احلى مهندس
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا للجميع على المرور الكريم
مع تقديري لجميع المهندسين المتواجديين في (((منتدى المهندسين العرب)))


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (2 مارس 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى *


----------



## aati badri (2 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
تشكر ياغالي
أود أن الفت نظركم فقط 
بان هناك بوست بنفس الاسم ونفس الموضوع 
ارجو توحيد والمحافظة على البنويدث


----------



## عليما (11 مارس 2010)

thnxxxxxxxxx alot


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (12 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي ... وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## scorpion-king-2050 (12 مارس 2010)

الف شكر ياباشمهندس
بجد معلومات اللى بتقدمها هنا رائعة 
النظام ده مشروعى وانا مهتم بيه جدا من اكتر من سنة 
وعايز من حضرتك معلومات اكتر


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (21 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## issam.alhiti (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكور وبورك فيك

عصام الهيتي


----------



## Atatri (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## nabe (14 أغسطس 2011)

لو تعيد رفعه أخي الكريم لأن الملف غير موجود وشكرا


----------



## zanitty (10 نوفمبر 2011)

بدران انت اتحسدت و ملفاتك كلها عاوزه تترفع تانى 
دى مؤامره ضدك من الحساد


----------



## engstar88 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

iam sorry 
no such file
ديه الرسالة الى بتجيلى فلو ممكن حد يرفه الملف على موقع تانى
وشكرا


----------



## amr fathy (10 نوفمبر 2011)

واضح موقع مش شغال


----------



## pora (10 نوفمبر 2011)

no such file


----------



## ibraessa (10 نوفمبر 2011)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## ahmedbayomy (11 نوفمبر 2011)

الملف تم حذفة نرجو منك اعادة التحميل مرة اخرى


----------



## safaadvd (11 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (11 نوفمبر 2011)

الرابط لا ييييييييييييييييعممممللللللللل


----------



## ياسر حسن (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن تعيد رفعة تانى يا هندسة مع خالص الشكر والتحية


----------



## esamkhattab (12 نوفمبر 2011)

رجاء اعاده رفع الملف للاهميه 
م محمد ميكانيك فينك يا زعيم 
مع الشكر لجميع الزملاء


----------



## zanitty (12 نوفمبر 2011)

esamkhattab قال:


> رجاء اعاده رفع الملف للاهميه
> م محمد ميكانيك فينك يا زعيم
> مع الشكر لجميع الزملاء


 انت اللى فينك يا كبير


----------



## esamkhattab (12 نوفمبر 2011)

اخى العزيز زانتى لك منى كل تقدير 
ادام الله عليك فضله 
ودايما فاكر الغايبين 
انتى عللللللللللللطول اخونا الكبير


----------



## zanitty (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مينفعش ننسى ناس اتعلمنا منهم يا حج عصام


----------



## esamkhattab (13 نوفمبر 2011)

العفو يا اخى فقد تعلمت منكم الكثير :84:
والمواضيع السابقه خير دليل 
اكرر رجائى فى اعاده رفع الملف من اى زميل سبق وحمل الملف للاهميه :85:
شاكر فضل الجميع :84:


----------



## eng_alex (13 نوفمبر 2011)

الرجاء اعادة رفع الملفات نظرا للاهمية
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا على المجهود


----------



## Badran Mohammed (13 نوفمبر 2011)

اخواني اعتذر للتاخير
قمت بالبحث عن الملف ولكن للاسف لم اجده وساقوم باعادة البحث 
مع التقدير


----------



## nofal (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا والملف غير موجود .


----------



## zanitty (14 نوفمبر 2011)

badran mohammed قال:


> اخواني اعتذر للتاخير
> قمت بالبحث عن الملف ولكن للاسف لم اجده وساقوم باعادة البحث
> مع التقدير


 ربنا يوفقك و تلاقيه بقى 
مش بقول لك انت اتحسدت


----------



## nabe (14 نوفمبر 2011)

والله الموضوع هام جدا لكن للأسف الرابط لايعمل 
*جزاك الله خيرا* 
ونأمل إعادة رفعه بروابط جديدة​


----------



## yomna.237 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

very good


----------



## mech eng2 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

لو تكرمت يا مهندس بدران .......
برجاء اعادة التحميل 
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## esamkhattab (16 نوفمبر 2011)

ما زلنا فى الانتظار مهندسنا الفاضل 
ربنا يوفقك وتلاقى الملف


----------



## Badran Mohammed (16 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
المرفق طيا يتضمن رابط ملف عن BMS وهو قريب للملف السابق علما انه جاري البحث عن الملف الاول
مع التقدير...
http://www.2shared.com/file/b_NRUguR/p_sat.html


----------



## esamkhattab (19 نوفمبر 2011)

اخونا الفاضل م بدران الملف السابق واضح انه ملف تعريفى فقط ولا يأخذ فى اعتباره تفاصيل مطلوبه لمعظمنا عن كيفيه ربط المتحكمات بالاجهزه وشكلها و هل يتم تركيب متحكم لكل وحده او متحكم لاكثر من وحده 
شكر لك حرصك على مصلحه اخوانك بالمنتدى 
مع اطيب الامنيات


----------



## eng.sherif_159 (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*tankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss​*


----------



## vinaypowerline (20 نوفمبر 2011)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> السلام عليكم
> موضوع مشوق جدا
> انظمة الكنترول التي تتحكم بالمنظومات المركزية والتحكم بها عن بعد بل نستطيع التحكم عن طريق دول او عن طريق الانترنيت
> 
> ...


please repost ir


----------



## أيهم الشامي (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير *​


----------



## adilo gine (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*thanks you*


----------



## ali_engineer88 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ghost man (31 يناير 2012)

*:7: جزاك الله خير*


----------



## fuadmidya (31 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## fawzann (31 يناير 2012)

اخي العزيز الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## Badran Mohammed (1 فبراير 2012)

ساقوم بالبحث عن الملف الاصلي واقوم بتحميله
مع اعتزازي الشديد لجميع الاخوة


----------



## اسلام عمار (19 فبراير 2013)

الله المستعان


----------



## اسلام عمار (19 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (20 فبراير 2013)

على اي ايقونة نضغط حتى ينزل الفايل


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (17 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

